# New beginning for Anna



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Little Anna is a lucky one. She is just 1 1/2 years old and ended up in a shelter.
Judy was contacted by the shelter to let her know that Anna had just hours left before being PTS. Hard to believe , but no one wanted to adopt this young very sweet , house broke girl. So Judy's husband Richard made a mad dash to get her and got there with just an hour to spare. 
She is a very special girl Judy says, very loving.
All saves are good but this one was extra special.
Meet Anna , before and after pics.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::tender::wub2: Quite the before and after. I shudder to think how she was allowed to get in that condition. She's beautiful now. Please thank Judy and her DH for saving this girl at the 11th hour. I hope she finds a family who loves her forever as they should.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My heart breaks knowing such a young sweet girl was that close to death! OMG!

My heart is doing the happy dance knowing she's safe!!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful little girl, and so stylish in her new coat. I'm so glad she has a second chance. I'm sure that she will be a wonderful addition to some lucky persons family for many years to come.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow This is Fantastic******
*God Bless You. Beautiful Little One.*
*Just So Happy to see this. Its Great to see something postitive.*
*Nickee**


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, thank you for saving this baby! That is quite the before and after - she is gorgeous. I don't understand how anyone could have bypassed her, but it was more than likely for the best - scary that it was so close, though! We know now that she will find her PERFECT and APPROVED home!!!! She surely deserves it!

Linda


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad Judy & Richard were there for her. Now she has a chance for a wonderful new life.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor girl went from death row to down right glamorus....now the icing on the cake will be for the "Perfect family" to come scoop her up off her paws....:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweet, pretty girl ! it's so heartbreaking to think of the other outcome.... but YAY for Judy and Richard rescueing her!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She must feel so much better with all the matts gone.
What a cutie -- praying she finds a great home.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous


----------

